
Mastodon Community Stimulus Redistribution - Kye
https://www.kyefox.com/2020/04/25/mastodon-community-stimulus-redistribution/
======
Kye
Or: what happens when you try to raise a few dollars to split with your
community and end up raising 5 digits. You get to deal with anti-fraud and
community management systems/people at all kinds of places.

